# American Vs Swedish Recruitment Ads



## vikingBerserker (Aug 14, 2010)

This is interesting


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zWqT8Rljt_8_


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 14, 2010)

Swedish portion seemed to be WTF??


----------



## Shinpachi (Aug 14, 2010)

Difference of culture?
Nice post vB!


----------



## Matt308 (Aug 14, 2010)

Dearest God, that can't be true right? Surely that's someones parody of a joke. Surely. I'm guessing outright BS or a clever editing job to make that very anti-Sweden. And even the USMC commercial seemed too Army "band of brothers" with its musical score. I say its fake.


----------

